

Upstart matches startup-minded college seniors with wealthy patrons - hansy
http://gigaom.com/2012/09/24/ex-googler-dave-girouard-gets-his-kicks-jumpstarting-startups/

======
dawernik
"Girouard himself left a solid gig at Google — something his financial advisor
counseled strongly against — to launch this effort with backing from Google
Ventures, Kleiner Perkins Caufield & Byers, NEA and Mark Cuban"

Yeah, seems like a huge career risk. Who listens to their financial advisor
for career advice?

